# The Crash Course



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sorry if I haven't posted this before, its worth the 4 hours of you time to watch it completely through.

The Crash Course | Peak Prosperity

Ok, edit..

There are several videos and they are less than 20 minutes each, do you don't have to totally commit to see when I am pushing.

Total view is around 4 hours if you have a tin foil hat it seems like a lot less time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I watched a few. They're very well done. The one on "what is a trillion" is an eye-opener for people following our economic system.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok it peaks my interest, but when I see peak is this from the now defunct peak oil crowd?


----------

